# skeleton storage question



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Working on a solution myself. The boxes from the original shipments have bit the dust.

If you're talking life-sized buckies, I think unscrewing the legs is a must for boxing. Perhaps a large enough Rubbermaid container could work with mattress foam between skellies so you can fit multiples per box.

Also planning to epoxy the skull caps on all of them. So sick of them slipping apart during setups.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I just place them where ever they'll fit. Usually hang a few in the closets so that when people are over I can admit to them that yes we have a few skeletons in our closets - go take a look.......


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I box up buckies in moving boxes I got at Home Depot. The wallys hang from the garage ceiling and the bluckies are on J-hooks bolted to the 2x4 shelves in the garage.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the simplicity of that hanging arrangement Scatterbrains. I have cut off most of the black strings for hanging my Wally's, so I made up this simple skeleton rack for them. 
My 7 Costco pose and stays go back in their boxes and my 4 buckies are stored in a large coffin (whoda' thunk that coffins would be such great storage containers for skeletons and bodies...)











You can see the pose and stay's in their boxes on the floor in this photo. (I added 2 more since this was taken)










Eric


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Wolfbeard - your storage looks to have more square footage then my whole house . Looks like a industrial prop-house supply.. When will you be having your next yard sale ?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

You know I was thinking we did not have any where to hang the skeletons, but we do have an outbuilding that has a high ceiling--maybe I could rig up a hanging system out there. I don't store much out there that is not indestructible because of animals, insects, etc. It also is not heated or air conditioned. It gets really hot out there in the summer--ceiling area probably more so and cold in the winter. Does anyone know what extremes of heat and cold would do to the skeletons? I have Walgreen's , Pose n' Stay, Grandin Road glow in the dark, and a couple of those cheap things (bluckies maybe?)--not all that concerned about the cheapies. We keep our kayaks out there and they are fine--but not sure the skellies are quite as durable. I have a feeling someone here has probably tried to melt a skeleton at some point so someone must know their tolerence for heat...


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I pose mine in the fetal position, tie the legs and arms, and slip them into large plastic storage bags. This way they take up less space and are easy to pile on top of my totes in the shed.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Wolfbeard, that is fantastic storage! I would kill to be able to store my Halloween stuff like that!! No basements in So Cal.

We have a three car garage and I have built four sections of storage - mostly above the path of the rolling garage doors. Three are ~ 9' X 16' X 26" The Haunt's SceneSetter&Plastic Sheeting are rolled up and stored at the front of one of the sections, taking up ~ 9' X 14" X 26" The rest is pretty much prop / storage boxes arranged so that the skellies and other non boxed delicacies can be laid out on top of the boxes, below the finished garage ceiling. 

Yes, this storage arrangement does require climbing into it to place the farthest boxes where they need to be - a pain. We also have a small shed on the "wrong" side of the house filled up to the brim. All of our wood for the Haunt framing (2 X 4s) is piled up to the top of the fence behind the shed.

Ooops - much more than you asked. Sorry I rambled.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr. Bones occupies my computer chair most of the time. Of course my desktop is boxed up and stored away so I don't have to disturb him very often. My new one is currently in the closet too, but that's because my entry closet is kind of a catch all.


----------

